# terminator chaplain assembly question...



## uranium-238 (Apr 19, 2007)

this may belong in the 40k rules section, but i think it fits here a little better since it applies more to modeling... 

anyway, i just got a space marine terminator chaplain today for my black templar army. as i'm looking at how i'm going to assemble the model i note it has what appears to be an (rather small) iron halo. now on the wargear listing for an iron halo in the black templar codex it says that "any model wearing terminator armor or who has a rosarius may not be given this piece of wargear." 

now, is it not an iron halo, or is it an iron halo, minus benefits (looks-only) or should it not be attached to the model? 

i'm thinking the latter, although the GW website has it on their example for how to paint it. link my guess is that was one of those times were compliancy with the rules was ditched in favor of painting a cool mini.

also, what's with the peices molded with the iron halo, they seem to be rooled up scrools or parchments, but don't see how they can be attached to the model. anyone know what type of wargear they are?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

iron halo wise, i reckon youre right, its just something to look cool, i dont think anyone will call you on it...

the scrolls are prob just extra gubbinz you can put on to make him look extra acraney...


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

> iron halo wise, i reckon youre right, its just something to look cool, i dont think anyone will call you on it...
> 
> the scrolls are prob just extra gubbinz you can put on to make him look extra acraney...


pretty much bang on there. just extra purity seals.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

It is an iron halo, but you could just as easily place it on the Corzuis Arcanum as more spikes.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I put all the bitz on my Mountain Angels MOS just to make him look...Chapliny.

You can attach the scrolls to his belt, in between the legs and chest of the model. The Iron Halo looking thing is just for decoration. I thinks.

-Dirge


----------



## uranium-238 (Apr 19, 2007)

Dirge Eterna said:


> I put all the bitz on my Mountain Angels MOS just to make him look...Chapliny.
> 
> You can attach the scrolls to his belt, in between the legs and chest of the model. The Iron Halo looking thing is just for decoration. I thinks.
> 
> -Dirge


eh, i tried the scrolls there, they look really out of place there IMO. in fact, i really don't like them anywere i try them on the model.

so yeah, i've added 1 iron halo and 2 scroll things to my bitz box.


----------



## captain wood (Dec 4, 2010)

i just got my chaplain today not sure how iam going to assemble it tho :L .....


----------

